# More photos of my crappy tans...



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I wanted to post more photos of my crappy U.S. tans. Even if you hate them, thanks for looking! 

First the boys (I only keep the best tan bellies for boys and my broken Agouti Tan buck is not pictured, as I use him for Broken breeding mostly):



















The boy's bellies:



























A few of my younger does... I'm having to cull down a lot right now because we're moving, so have to simplify everything. I've only kept one older doe, and she's about to burst right now, so no photos of her. I do have a broken Agouti Tan doe (my best tan doe) who is also not pictured.



















Again, thanks for looking! I'm going to keep breeding them together and keeping the reddest bellies and hope for more improvements!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

They are coming along Just fine !-in the pink eyed tans, you want a pale top colour and rich tan, a bit like splitting the atom ! , with the dark tans, chocs and blacks, you want maximum depth of colour on top, as well as tan, so they are easier to acheive. Whilst you are at this level of colour, it would be advisable to try to fix a thickly furred belly, as this improves tan no end.- I am not saying yours are thinly furred under, I cant see from the photos.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not that good at judging colour yet, but bad tans or not, they look like lovely and healthy mice


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

OK - so I need more belly fur... Cool. I will try to breed in some thicker coats... Obviously no satin coats, lol. Thanks for the info, Wight Isle Stud! Thats very helpful! My Dove Tan has the best belly color, so he's getting bred back to the ladies first, I think. Then the Silver Tan to improve type.

Anne, thank you for the compliments!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay! I did like the lilac tan. With lilac though, it seems a little harder to see any errant hairs of wrong color, lol.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to try for Chocolate and Champagne Tan next. And almost all of them (with the exception of one Black Tan doe and the Silver Tan buck) have Tan on top of the feet. A no-no but comes with the territory for getting the best tan belly. I'll keep trying for darker and darker tan unders though.


----------

